# Café Noisette / cortado / au lait / con leche / bombón / descafeinado...



## NeuillyBCN

Estuve trabajando en Neuilly-Sur-Seine, durante una larga temporada y descubrí que lo que aquí llamamos CORTADO, allí lo denominan "café noisette", pero no todos mis compis franchutes conocían el término...

Alguien sabe si hace poco que se utiliza?

Salut á tous!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Neuilly,

Te puedo asegurar que la expresión es "de toda la vida" (bueno, casi), quizás sean tus amigos los que son demasiado jóvenes, jajaja... 

En serio, un café-noisette es conocido también como café-crème . La nuez (noix) y la avellana (noisette) son para nosotros una medida: el equivalente al grosor del fruto en cuestión. 

Antes se distinguía el café-noisette (con un poquitín de leche) del café-crème (con un poquitín de nata). Ahora, la lucha contra el colesterol hace que el auténtico café-crème sea casi una reliquia (pero qué bueno era...) y ya se confundan ambos términos.

El café-noisette queda más chic de nombre que el café-crème, y en Neuilly, qué te voy a contar... 

Salut.


----------



## ed-hipo

avec une goutte de lait, si señor!


----------



## MarvelousThings

Hola,

Tengo aquí una lista de, se supone, bebidas típicas de Francia. Me gustaría que me dijeran cuál sería su traducción al español o su equivalente bebida española.

Un petit noir
Serré ou non
Un crème
Un noissete

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## DearPrudence

Todas expresiones se refieren al café.
Y el último se escribe así: (café) noisette.

Normalmente, encontrarás todas las repuestas que querías


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Marvelous, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous



MarvelousThings said:


> Hola,
> Un petit noir: un solo
> Serré ou non: cargado
> Un crème: un cortado
> Un noissete: un cortado con muy poca leche


 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## karinemartin

*Café bombon
*C'est un café au lait concentré?


----------



## FranParis

*Café Bombón*


----------



## CarlaShua

Hola, amigos.
Voy a pasar unos días en París el próximo més de agosto, y mirando algunas páginas-guía me he encontrado con varias contradicciones en cuanto al café. Siempre había pensado que un _café au lait_ es la forma de pedir un café con leche y que _café crème_ era un café cortado. Pero ahora me encuentro con:

[cita de 'visitarparis.com/consejos':] _...Por esto conviene saber que si pedimos simplemente un café, nos podrán un café solo, y que si lo que queremos es un café con leche, deberemos pedir un café crème, ya que si pedimos un café au lait lo más probable es que nos pongan una gran taza de desayuno, cuando probablemente no queremos eso. Si lo que queremos es un café cortado, simplemente debemos pedir un noisette y sería suficiente._

¿Alguien que conozca realmente la realidad parisina me puede confirmar cómo se pide allí realmente un cortado y cómo un café con leche? ¡Con lo que me gusta a mí el café, y la buena fama de los café parisinos...! No quiero ir mal informada. 

Merci mille fois.


----------



## gustave

un p'tit crème = cortado
un grand crème = café con leche

pero verás que el 90% lo toman solo.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Carla
De acuerdo con Gustave, si pides *un crème*, es un café con leche ( grande). 
Muchas veces tambien el *petit crème* se dice "noisette". 
_Une noisette s'il_ _vous plait !_ Pero hay muy poca leche ( es un sabor amargo).
Si pides "un café" serà un café expreso ( estilo italiano)
Animo !!
Ciao.....


----------



## chics

Coincido con Isa, lo más parecido a un cortado es un noissette, que es fuerte, tiene una gotita de leche y te sabrá amargo... "un café" es un expresso, fuerte también.

El café con leche pequeño no existe, tanto si pides un *café au lait* (café _olé_) como un *café crème* (_café crem_) te darán una taza grande de café con leche.

El carajillo tampoco existe.


----------



## Domtom

gustave said:


> un p'tit crème = cortado
> un grand crème = café con leche.


 
¡Ah! ¡Qué tiempos aquellos! ¡Lo que me evocan estas palabras de *Gustave...!* (ahora pondría una carita de que llora, pero no hay...).

Figuran de entre las primeras palabras que aprendí del francés, entre los primerísimos días de mi llegada a Francia. Fue en Perpiñán.

Este *petit crème* y *grand crème* también se dice en la Catalunya Nord o Pyrénées-Orientales, con las mismas respectivas dosis de café y leche, supongo...


----------



## IsaSol

Sì, sì el carajillo existe Chics!! Tienes que pedir un café arrosé.
_Un café arrosé s'il vous plait! Arrosé à quoi? Cognac?? Oui, oui cognac..._

Un café frappé= helado, pasado al "shaker".


----------



## CarlaShua

¡Anda, cuántas respuestas me habéis dado! Muchísimas gracias, majos. En resumen, a ver si estoy entendiendo bien:

• pides _un petit crème_ o _une noisette_.
Te sirven un cortado (aunque por lo que me decís más bien te ponen un café manchado) en taza pequeña.
• pides _un crème_, _un grand crème_ o _un café au lait_.
Te sirven un café con leche en taza grande (no hay "con leche" en taza pequeña)

Si he entendido algo mal me lo decís, ¿vale? O si no se piden así, porque igual debería pedir _un café crème_ en lugar de _un crème..._

La verdad, parece que la terminología no es clara e inequívoca, porque según estoy entendiendo, vuestras respuestas contradicen lo que se afirma en 'visitarparis.com', concretamente la parte de...

_...si lo que queremos es un café con leche, deberemos pedir un café crème, ya que si pedimos un café au lait lo más probable es que nos pongan una gran taza de desayuno..._

Según esto sí que hay distinción entre _café crème_ y _café au lait_, y sí hay café con leche en taza pequeña (o al menos es lo que yo entiendo). ¿O es que la única diferencia entre un _grand crème_ y un _petit crème_ es simplemente el tamaño y no la proporción leche/café?  ¡Uy, qué lío! Igual es que a estas horas de la noche las neuronas empiezan a ponerse en off. Me voy a ir a dormir, a ver si mañana lo veo algo más claro.

Enfin, vous êtes superbes. 

Merci mille fois.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour CarlaShua:

Regarde ici ce qu'ont préparé pour toi nos amis québécois 

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/terminologie_cafe/index.html



hmmmmmmmm.... ¡Que lo disfrutes.... et bon séjour à Paris!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## CarlaShua

Wow ! Merci, Gévy. Ça devrait suffire pour me débrouiller dans les cafés de Paris.

Si tout va bien, je vais boire un café à ta santé. 


À la prochaine.


----------



## chics

IsaSol said:


> Sì, sì el carajillo existe Chics!! Tienes que pedir un café arrosé.
> _Un café arrosé s'il vous plait! Arrosé à quoi? Cognac?? Oui, oui cognac.._.


¡Gracias! ¡Qué descubrimiento!


----------



## mageli

ben, en fait, ça dépend de la où tu bois le café...
(la foto no puedo ponera :S pero en google si pones café bombón murcia aparece)

Consiste básicamente en aproximadamente la mitad de leche condensada y la mitad de café solo…


----------



## cater

ce serai l'équivalent d'une noisette en France mais sucré d'office. Quand tu commande en france une noisette (tase expresso) ou un café au lait (grosse tasse) c'est toujours du lait "normal" el bombon c'est avec du lait concentré sucré...


----------



## mageli

en fait en espagne on a le "manchado" (je connais pas l'équivalent en français), qui peut être avec du lait "normal" ou du lait concentré sucré, mais il y a plus de café que du lait. le café "bombon" est toujours avec du lait concentré sucré et la proportion est moitié - moitié ou, peut-être, plus de lait concentré sucré


----------



## tatchenko

Coincido con lo dicho. Nunca pidas un creme, sino noisette, pues el creme es un con leche corto de café (al menos en comparación con los del sur de los Pirineos, eh?). Me ha costado mi dinero (o en su defecto algunos cafés solos) hasta que me quedé con la idea...


----------



## Plexiglas

Tengo una duda. Para pedir un café noisette se dice: *Un* noisette o *une* noisette?. Noisette es femenino, pero al hacer referencia al café no sé qué es lo correcto.

Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Si no quieres decir "café", entonces pides "un noisette".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Plexiglas

Gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## tudanca

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut! Es la primera vez que entro en este foro y de antemano ruego que si me equivoco en su utlización me lo digáis. Gracias. 

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice un café descafeinado (solo o con leche) de (máquina/cafetera o de sobre) en (taza grande o en taza pequeña/cortado). En españa le diría al camarero:

- Querría un descafeinado de máquina. (En este caso interviene la máquina para que sea lo que pido)
- Querría un descafeinado de sobre. (En realidad estoy pidiendo que me traigan una taza de agua caliente y el sobrecito/dosis de descafeinado)
- Querría un descafeinado de máquina con leche fría o caliente. (En este caso interviene la máquina para que sea lo que pido)
- Querría un descafeinado de sobre con leche fría o caliente. (En realidad estoy pidiendo que me traigan una taza de leche y el sobrecito/dosis de descafeinado)

Para los siguientes casos es lo mismo que lo anteriormente citado pero en taza pequeña (cortado)

- Querría un cortado descafeinado de máquina.
- Querría un cortado descafeinado de sobre.
- Querría un cortado descafeinado de máquina con leche fría o caliente.
- Querría un cortado descafeinado de sobre con leche fría o caliente.

Ni tan siquiera sé si existe o se puede pedir en los restaurantes y bares franceses, pero intentaré lanzar estas propuestas:

- Je voudrais un café décaféiné / un déca
- Je voudrais un café décaféiné / un déca en dosette
- Je voudrais un café décaféiné / un déca avec du lait 
- Je voudrais un café décaféiné / un déca avec du lait et en dosette

Para la modalidad cortado se me ocurre lo mismo pero con la palabra "petit" delante de café décaféiné / déca

Por supuesto que hablar de un noisette / un crème "descafeinado" lo he descartado por parecerme casi ridículo el planteamiento, aunque a lo mejor me sorprendéis y me decís que también valdría. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

No te citaré mis fuentes ya que son comerciales, pero te doy un surtido de lo que proponen en los bares, restaurantes u hoteles:

1.


DÉCAFÉINÉDÉCAFÉINÉ AU LAITGRAND DÉCAFÉINÉGRAND DÉCAFÉINÉ AU LAIT

2. 


*DÉCAFÉINÉS*
*Décaféiné**Décaféiné allongé**Décaféiné double**Décaféiné noisette*




3. Expresso décaféïné 
Double décaféïné  
Décaféïné noisette 

 Lo que no sé es si tienes que precisar el tipo de déca que quieres tomar (machine, dosette ou sachet). Ni idea. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

